# Anyone seen/used the new Hummingbird 385ci?



## cavjock58 (Aug 8, 2006)

Just reading the latest Kayak Fishing Mag and was pretty impressed with some of the features. Was wondering if anyone has seen/used/has reviews on the Humimingbird 385ci?

http://kayakfishingmagazine.net/21/...e Issue 21 - Sponsored By Kayak Fishing Stuff

mike.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

where you able to sign up for the forum over there. After regestering I get this email.

"Unfortunately your registration at Kayak Fishing Magazine Forums did not meet our membership requirements. Therefore your registration was deleted.

Sorry,
Kayak Fishing Magazine Forums"

but they wont tell me what their "requirements" are. I have a kayak and I fish from that kayak, what more can they want?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I don't think it'll be available until later this year...Humminbird doesn't even have it on their website yet. The specs look great, though. If the display is anything like the 383, then the 385 should be a heck of a bargain since it is the same price as the 383, but comes with a battery, charger, waterproof container and cover. That'll save most people around $50-$75. I was looking at the 363, which is like the 383 but in B&W, but I think I'll use my 170 for a while and then upgrade to the 385


----------



## yodoma (Oct 7, 2009)

Here she is...should be at the last one in the clip....

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/icast09.html?ccode=ICASTHUMM01


Just google the product and it should be on sale already!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Haven't seen any place that carries it yet, or any product literature from Humminbird. They don't even have it on their website yet!


----------

